

Sendible Attack May Have Uncovered A Big Facebook Security Flaw. - rksprst
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/09/sendible-facebook-hack/http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/09/sendible-facebook-hack/

======
Terretta
Explanation in the comments is that a user posting to a page normally shows
the post as being from that user, but when posted through Sendible which in
turn uses Facebook API, the user's post shows as the page owner instead.

Sendible's saying in the comments that it's a Facebook Pages API bug.

(Also, comments are saying it's not a "malicious" link.)

